# Specialized Tricross as a Road Bike?



## sthrnfat (Jun 29, 2008)

Looking to pick up a cross bike and was thinking that I might sell the road bike and use the cross bike on the road (in addition to cross use). Have a couple sets of road wheels and can swap wheels for different needs.

I do some training and group rides on the road and wondered if the Tricross would make a decent road bike. I know the geometry is a little more slack, but I'm not as concerned about that. I want to be sure I won't be giving up too much in terms of efficiency - still want to be there at the end of the group rides!

Assumptions that may be wrong:
- I assume that the frame would be stiff for efficient pedalling
- I assume that the weight would be similar to a road frame - within a pound or so

Any feedback? Would like to know if I'm missing something.

Anybody else use their cross bike as a ride bike too?


----------



## jac44 (Feb 11, 2005)

What are you going to do about gearing? All Peaches and Cream until you're doing a descent at 35 MPH in a group


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

I tried one last week. I found the Tricross to be a tank. It was as heavy as a hybrid with shocks and rear suspension. It made little case for it as an option for a large hybrid or Mtn. bike with road wheels.


----------



## sthrnfat (Jun 29, 2008)

jac44 - Good point on the gearing. I think I'd be ok with the gearing, but there may be times when I'd be spun out. Most of the routes in the area are rolling terrain without many sustained descents.

Dajianshan - What model did you ride that you thought was so heavy? Have read that the Expert bike is 19.5 pounds stock and I've got a few wheel options that will allow me to keep the wheel and tire weight as low as my road bike. Accelerating the wheels shouldn't be a problem as long as the frame is efficient enough.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=187047&highlight=tricross


----------



## seppo17 (Dec 7, 2008)

I've averaged 21.5 mph on a 35 mile group ride on my redline conquest pro, with my back up road wheels and tires. 

I don't notice the weight difference(2.5-3 lbs) as much as the gearing. But I could basically do the whole ride in the big chain ring (46). Maybe in Feb I'll put on a 50t and try my fast week day lunch ride, which I do not think I can hang on to without it.


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

Can be done with no problem, if your'e game.

You may notice it handles a little looser on the front end on climbs and in tight spaces - buit you can get used to it. Weight distribution is also different - again adapt.


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

I think it was the Sport. I tried it out at a strictly Speciaized shop. It was the triple crank built up with commuting tires. I took some guys out to try it because I had heard so many positive reviews from RBR. I was really shocked. One guys wants to ditch his massive hybrid for a lighter CX style, but the Tricross was too similar in size and weight to the Giant hybrid.


----------



## Saddle Up (Oct 25, 2009)

Dajianshan said:


> I tried one last week. I found the Tricross to be a tank. It was as heavy as a hybrid with shocks and rear suspension. It made little case for it as an option for a large hybrid or Mtn. bike with road wheels.


Broad statement to make considering you rode an entry level version. Not surprising considering also that entry level cross bikes have some real similarities to hybrids.


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

Just stating my experience.


----------



## mpapet (Dec 2, 2009)

Riding more is always preferred over riding less. Go for it.


----------



## gasnit (Dec 12, 2009)

I have the Tricross Expert,(aluminum frame w/carbon seat stays), it has a 50/34 crank and I have two sets of wheels, one set with cx tires and one set with road tires = the perfect do it all road bike for me. :thumbsup:


----------



## locobaylor (Mar 11, 2008)

gasnit said:


> I have the Tricross Expert,(aluminum frame w/carbon seat stays), it has a 50/34 crank and I have two sets of wheels, one set with cx tires and one set with road tires = the perfect do it all road bike for me. :thumbsup:


+1
I have the 2010 Expert frame too, and have the exact same set-up it sounds like. 2 sets of wheels make things easy. I have rigged mine with barrel adjusters on both the front and rear brakes to make adjusting the brake between rims that much easier. I think with my road set-up, my 56cm bike weighs around 21 lbs.


----------



## gasnit (Dec 12, 2009)

locobaylor said:


> +1
> I have the 2010 Expert frame too, and have the exact same set-up it sounds like. 2 sets of wheels make things easy. I have rigged mine with barrel adjusters on both the front and rear brakes to make adjusting the brake between rims that much easier. I think with my road set-up, my 56cm bike weighs around 21 lbs.



...if the scale is right, my 54cm weighs 19.3, with 700x32 Armadillo burrough tires. I have Sram Red all around, with king/cxp 33 wheelset, Xtr pedals, barmac bar/stem and Avid Tri-Align brakes. (Weight also includes 2 bottle cages and a blinkie light).


----------



## jroden (Jun 15, 2004)

it's fine, just swap a 53 chainring and raise the front derailleur. You may need a longer chain also, that's about it. Assuming the bike fits you, it should be good, you may want to drop the bars a little lower than you run for cross racing and clean some of the mud out of the cables and suchlike.


----------



## tedgrant (Jun 13, 2006)

Im running a tricross carbon with 46/34 front 11/32 9 speed rear. 17 lbs. A strong rider (not me) could keep up with anybody, anywhere on this bike. I do OK... 46/11 is hard to spin out on most public roads with cars,( 42-45 mph) keep in mind.


----------



## jroden (Jun 15, 2004)

check out this gizmo, you can model the speed difference with different gearing setups

http://public.tableausoftware.com/views/bikegears/CompareBicycleGearing

with the 46, you can see about a 5mph loss in top end speed compared to the 53


----------



## tedgrant (Jun 13, 2006)

jroden said:


> check out this gizmo, you can model the speed difference with different gearing setups
> 
> http://public.tableausoftware.com/views/bikegears/CompareBicycleGearing
> 
> with the 46, you can see about a 5mph loss in top end speed compared to the 53



Thanks for the useful link. I personally dont have the leg power, nor the guts, to spin out a 53x11.Im in Los Angeles, and the only place where one could hit 50 mph relatively safely is Palos Verdes and I ride there only 4x a year. I found that after riding a fixed gear/ single speed for awhile, one gets used to the leg rpms being higher down hill than is normal


----------



## MercRidnMike (Dec 19, 2006)

I'm failry confident it can be done. 

I went Jake instead of Tricross...although I don't race, I've hit the local singletrack (not just the MUTS) on the Jake, plus it can commute and it can handle road (different wheels or at least tires would be a great idea). Granted, the Jake came with a triple, so it has 30-50 as the front range. 50:12 isn't bad overall...not as nice as 53:11, but the cross bikes aren't made for quite the same riding. As PDH777 said, you can adapt.

I'll jade my answer a bit here by noting that I've done centuries and double-metrics on a FS mtb with slicks (it's the whole adapt thing again)....it may not be as quick as a purpose built bike, but it can get the job done.


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

I use mine for road group rides all the time. Salsa La Cruz. Avg speeds through "hilly" rides is usually 21-22ish for 30ish miles. On one century we were tapping on 30 mph for quite a few miles. That hurt. My gearing is 39/48 and 11-25 rear. For CX racing I normally use the 11-28 cassette and same front chainrings.


----------



## MercRidnMike (Dec 19, 2006)

Rex, I know the feeling. For commuting, touring, long distance and single track, I've actually made a 12-34 to go with the triple on my Jake. Not the ideal for racing or fast paced road riding, but for everything else it suits me fine.


----------



## Rob2500 (Oct 4, 2009)

Hi ive ridden both the expert and the basic model.They both have crap brakes thats why i didnt buy one.If you want one buy the expert as its bump absorbtion was good and the still stiff enough for climbing.


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

There's an old saying among gun enthusiasts/shooters. " Beware of the man with just one gun. He probably knows how to use it." I think the same thing could apply to bikes. A bike like the Spec Tricross is a great all-around bike, and if person could only own one bike [oh the humanity!] for everything, The tricross would be a great choice. Not only would you adapt, you might just be a better rider.


----------



## sthrnfat (Jun 29, 2008)

Any idea of the largest tire that can be run on a Tricross Expert? 

Trails tend to be rooty here so a little more volume would be helpful. Would like to pick up a set of larger tires for trail rides.

Speedmax - fast roller with bigger volume (the 40c)
http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/TI295B01-Ritchey+Speedmax+Cross+700C+Tire.aspx 

Fire cross has a pretty aggressive tread - probably don't need that much tread, but 45 might be nice offroad.
http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/TI406A02-Panaracer+Fire+Cross+Mtb++Cross+Tire.aspx


----------

